# Putting electric stove eye in water?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I was just blown away by a youtube video I just watched on how to clean your electric stovetop. The girl unplugged the heating eye, and tossed it into a sink of soapy water. Does anybody else do this? All my life, I thought you were NEVER supposed to submerge them, but simply wipe with a damp cloth. The "reason" I was looking at such videos, is to get that black burned on "ring" off my stove after I've been canning, without scratching the enamel. If anybody has any good answer for that, I'd be mighty grateful! :hair


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

No one?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Magic eraser worked on mine. I squeezed the water out of the eraser and let it sit for twenty minutes, then went to town on it. Didn't scratch, but it sure took awhile. And I'd be afraid I'd mess up the stove eye putting it in water, but I've never done it.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I take my coils off and bake them in the oven on the self cleaning cycle once a year.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

hawgsquatch said:


> I take my coils off and bake them in the oven on the self cleaning cycle once a year.


Wow! I didn't know you could put them in there, too! I put the pans in there, but never the heating coils. Thanks


----------

